# Steine im Teich



## pyro (6. Apr. 2011)

Nachdem ich ein Foto von RKurzhals gesehen habe das eine Natursteinmauer direkt im Teich am Ufer zeigt will ich soetwas auf einer Länge von ca. 2,5 Metern auch realisieren und zwar genau dort wo ich ein höhergelegenes Wasserfall/Filterbecken vorsehe.

Durch die ca. 30 cm hohe Stützmauer kann ich das Becken auch noch größer gestalten...


Jetzt meine allgemeine Frage welche Steine darf ich dafür verwenden, welche Steine sind überhaupt für einen Teich empfehlenswert und sondern keine Schadstoffe ab. Sind Kalksteine ein Problem?

Zweitens welcher Mörtel ist dafür am geeignetsten?

Die Mauer sollte im Wasser stehen nach meinen derzeitigen Vorstellungen.

Ich habe hierzu mal eine Skizze gezeichnet und bitte um Infos. Danke!


----------



## mitch (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Steine im Teich*

hallo jürgen,

ich habe jurakalksteine im teich mit verbaut + keine probleme damit (du hast ja so was auch bei dir in der gegend ==> gerade den tt thread gelesen ) 

zum vermörteln würde ich normalen zement/sand nehmen - aber ob das ganze dann frostfest ist  die mauer steht ja zum teil im wasser 

aufjedenfall den mörtel gut abbinden lassen, sonst gibts probleme mit dem ph-wert


----------



## Christine (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Steine im Teich*

Gab es da nicht noch irgendwo den Tipp, am Teich lieber Trasszement zu benutzen


----------



## Limnos (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Steine im Teich*

Laut Zeichnung steht die Mauer auf Folie. Das würde ich auf keinen Fall machen. Wenn dann müsste unter der Folien erst einmal ein Fundament gegossen werden. Dann würde ich sie auch leicht schräg zurückgeneigt bauen. In diesem Fall kann man sie auch aus Natursteinen schichten und oberhalb der WOF Erde zwischen die Fugen packen. Bei einer geschichteten Mauer kann es keine Setzrisse geben.  Aber auch bei einer geschichteten Mauer würde ich im Teich eine Grundlage aus z.B. Betonplatten 40x20 oder 40x40 machen. Die Mauer kann dann mit allen möglichen Steingewächsen begrünt werden. Wenn die flachen Steine zum Teichaußenrand hin etwas Gefälle haben, läuft das Regenwasser in das Erdreich, wovon die Steingewächse dann profitieren.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## sebastianb (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Steine im Teich*

Hm, wenn die Mauer nur 30 cm hoch sein soll und deine Steine mehr oder weniger rechteckig sind würde ich eine Trockenmauer vorschlagen. 
Also ganz auf Bindemittel verzichten, das geht übrigens auch mit Bruchsteinen sehr gut.

... sebastian


----------



## fbr (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Steine im Teich*

Hallo Jürgen,
ich habe eine Fundament darauf die Schutzfliese, Folie dann Dämmplatten (Gummi) darauf wurde der Tuffstein vermauert (da gibt es speziellen Mörtel von Murexin), was ich wenn begehbar sein soll machen würde. 
WICHTIG ist, dass in der Frostzone/Eiszone Wasserbaustein verwendet wird!!! 
Granit, Porphyr, ..........


----------



## pyro (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Steine im Teich*

Genau, Jurakalksteine würd ich hier im Steinbruch kostenlos erhalten aber ich weis nicht ob der Kalkgehalt einen negativen Einfluss auf die Wasserwerte hat. 

Porphyr kommt im Garten bei einem Weg schon vor das wäre ein Vorteil, die Steine müsst ich aber kaufen.


Trasszement, genau das hab ich auch schon mal gehört aber keine Ahnung was das ist. Da frage ich mich durch.

Die Steine ohne Zement aufzuschichten ist natürlich auch eine Idee - so habe ich die kleine Natursteinmauer am Steingarten auch gemacht. Dann wäre das ganze auch ein Stück beweglich wenn das Eis drückt.


Die "Mauer" wird 30cm - maximal 40cm- hoch und wird nicht betreten. Unter die Teichfolie kommt natürlich 500er Teichvlies, über die Teichfolie Ufermatte. An ein Fundament habe ich nun nicht gedacht - meint Ihr das ist bei diesem "Mäuerchen" notwendig??

fbr, was ist Wasserbaustein?


----------



## Annett (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Steine im Teich*

Hi.

Schau Dir mal Jochens Thema an: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2354
Er hatte da ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings musste die Mauer keinen Teich abstützen... keine Ahnung, ob das eine Trockenmauer im gewünschten Umfang kann.


----------



## fbr (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Steine im Teich*

Hallo Jüregn,


> was ist Wasserbaustein


Das sind alle Steine, in die Wasser NICHT eindringen kann um sie bei Frost zu sprengen 
Es gibt auch günstigen hellen Granit aus China oder Indien!


----------



## Taetzchen (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Steine im Teich*

Hallo pyro,
hier mal meine/unsere Erfahrungen dazu. Wir haben diesen Teich hier gebaut und der hat bereits zwei knackige Winter überstanden: Taetzchens Teich
Wie Du auf den Bildern siehst, haben wir drei Einzelteiche in Terrassenform, nach oben jeweils mit einer Natursteinmauer (Steine eigenhändig im hiesigen Wald gesammelt ) abgegrenzt. Diese sind stellenweise etwas über 1m hoch. Die meisten Stellen sind vermauert, da mir eine Trockenmauer zu unsicher war und das Ganze zudem nicht zu breit werden sollte. Trocken gemauert habe ich daher nur im obersten Teich in der Flachwasserzone.

Der Aufbau war folgendermaßen:
- Zunächst erfolgte eine in Beton gesetzte Mauer als "Grobform". Auf der Seite wo die Natursteinmauer hinkommen sollte, habe ich darauf geachtet den gewachsenen Boden als späteres Fundament stehen zu lassen - teilweise habe ich mit Beton das Fundament stabilisiert, war aber kaum nötig. 
- Darüber kam der Vlies (hatte das Glück auf Vlies aus dem Straßenbau zurückgreifen zu können, sprich sehr dick und fest).
- Darauf kam bereits die Folie (an kantigen Ecken habe ich vorsorglich zwei Lagen von dem Vlies verlegt)
- In den Bereichen der Mauer kam nun eine neue Vliesschicht auf die Folie, auf das Fundament eine doppelte Lage, alles sehr großzügig 
- Darauf wurde nun die Mauer gesetzt, als untere Lage die größeren Steine und nach unten die glatten Seiten.
- Zum Mauern im Teich eignet sich Trasszement sehr gut, hat wie gesagt bereits zwei harte Winter überlebt. Trasszement gibt es in jedem Baumarkt, ist etwas teurer, aber nichts ungewöhnliches 
Als Tip hierzu (hab ich auch irgendwo hier im Forum gefunden, müßte es noch mal suchen... und gefunden: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6432): Steile Hänge im Teich die nicht vermauert werden, kann man gut mit Vlies abhängen und mit Trasszement grop verputzen. So ist die Folie UV-geschützt und es sieht wesentlich besser aus!
- Oben auf den Mauersockel wurde übrigens Ufermatte mit hinter die Mauer eingemauert und hängt in den nächsten (höheren) Teich bis ins Substrat, so können auch oben auf der Mauer Pflanzen Fuß fassen.

Was mich bei Deiner Skizze wundert: wozu die Ufermatte unten im Teich? Ich denke gutes dickes Vlies ist da günstiger. Lass lieber die "Deckelsteine" auf der Mauer weg und begrüne die Mauer mit der Ufermatte, sieht mMn schöner aus 

Schöne Grüße,
Jan


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Steine im Teich*

Hallo Pyro,
Deine Idee kann ich mir ganz gut vorstellen! 
In der Tat sind alle Steine, die im Wasser liegen und sich "vollsaugen" können, frostgefährdet.
Limnos Empehlung, die Steine nicht zu vermörteln, ist da nicht von der Hand zu weisen .
Andererseits sehen "frostsichere" Steine mitunter ein wenig "steril" aus (Granit mit Einschränkungen -> Porphyr -> Diorit, Basalt, Diabas usw.).
Da aber Pflanzen davor wachsen, und die Mauer nicht sehr hoch ist, sollte so etwas nicht das wichtigste Thema sein, solange Du die Mauer nicht "begehen" willst.
Warum Ufermatte als Unterlage weniger als Vlies geeignet sein soll, verstehe ich nicht ganz .
Kalkstein ist nicht negativ für die Wasserwerte im Teich, gerade nicht bei guter Bepflanzung. Einige haben über Probleme mit pH mangels Wasserhärte geschrieben (ich glaube, das Phänomen hieß biogene Entkalkung).


----------

